# Arrows hitting right



## DeerHunter94 (Jan 15, 2021)

I’ve been having a problem with hitting right at long ranges. Some days I’m spot and and the next I’ll hit a good foot right at 80yds ( which is what I usually shoot. The groups will be tight just off. I’m a lefty shooting a 3 finger carter thumb button. im guessing it’s a anchor issue but not sure. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Assuming it’s not a faulty reference point, if you are hitting to the right between about 2 and 3 o’clock it could be you are canting (tilting) the bow, stiff bow arm, gripping the bow too tightly and causing torque. If you are hitting right between 3 and 4 o’clock, it could be a stiff bow arm (locking the arm out fully doesn’t allow for forward expansion after we loose an arrow, and it results in the ball joint in our shoulder kicking out instead of forward), underdrawing, or a dead release with no follow through. Of course these are just a few of many possibilities!


----------

